# What would be the best way to replace KDE4 with KDE3?



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

Greetings,

I just went through a major upgrade/update. During the process, make(1) informed me that the port kde3 depended on qt3, which is destined for removal. So I opted to upgrade to kde4. This turned out to be a mistake. I use xfce4 as my window manager. I have only a couple of KDE applications I use, and they have always worked well within xfce4. However, after moving to kde4, the windows of the kde4 apps are all garbled. They don't refresh correctly, and never look correct. QT also emits some errors. So, it is my intention to move back to qt3, and kde3. I'll just mark qt3, and kde3 as keep, and comment DEPRECIATED from the Makefile(s), as needed.

So my question is; how do I remove all the qt4, and kde4 bits, so that I can re-install kde3, which will pull in the needed qt3 parts?

Thank you for all your time, and consideration.

--chris


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2013)

You may be able to remove everything with a command like [cmd=]pkg_delete -rx qt4[/cmd] (delete qt4 and everything that depends on it). Although it may not remove everything that's from KDE4, it should give you a start.


----------



## roddierod (Jul 15, 2013)

Chris_H said:
			
		

> So, it is my intention to move back to qt3, and kde3. I'll just mark qt3, and kde3 as keep, and comment DEPRECIATED from the Makefile(s), as needed.



From the mailing list, KDE3 is not just being DEPRECATED it's being deleted altogether, as well as QT3.  Keep that in mind.  You're probably going to need to keep a version of the ports and distfile somewhere safe.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

Greetings @roddierod, and thank you for the reply.


			
				roddierod said:
			
		

> From the mailing list, KDE3 is not just being DEPRECATED it's being deleted altogether, as well as QT3.  Keep that in mind.  You're probably going to need to keep a version of the ports and distfile somewhere safe.


Yes. That's understood. Sorry for not mentioning it.

--chris


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

Greetings @SirDice, and thank you for the reply.



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> You may be able to remove everything with a command like [cmd=]pkg_delete -rx qt4[/cmd] (delete qt4 and everything that depends on it). Although it may not remove everything that's from KDE4, it should give you a start.


Isn't there a `make show depends`? It seems like if there were, I could redirect the output to a file, where I could remove the all the things I _must_ have, like X.Org, and friends. Then feed what's left to portmaster(8) or pkg_delete(1). Or even a script that would cd into all the origin directories, and performs a `make deinstall`.

Thanks again, for taking the time to respond.

--chris


----------



## adripillo (Jul 15, 2013)

I had (still have sometimes) bad moments with moving up and down from x11/kde versions. I recommend you go for full x11/gnome. Just my 5 cents.


----------

